# Who Breaks Chains???



## mgreene888 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have broken 4 chains in ~2 years, on 2 different bikes. The first time - I was about 240lbs - I shifted going up a short steep hill on grass. And whammo - my first field chain repair ever.

The other 3 times I was on pavement, going uphill, but just riding along - no shifting involved. Not trying to grind a big gear or anything like that.

I am down to about 210lbs now - and just broke another one this past Saturday. I was on the small chain ring about half way up the cassette. Just cleaned and lubed this drivetrain about 3 weeks ago.

What gives? Is this happening to everybody? (I dont do more than 50mi a week)

All chains were SRAM or KMC.

Mike


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Chains don't generally break just pedaling along. Last chain I broke was in the 90s and it was because I tried to re-use a chain pin instead of a connector pin. Of course I also use a chain checker and lube and keep the bike well maintained/adjusted, so there's that.


----------



## Maday (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm running a 2x9 set up and weigh around 220lb...
I broke 3 SRAM chains on the first three rides ('cause that is what came on the bike). I switched to Shimano, and haven't broken very many since. 

Shifting while under power is a sure way to snap a chain. Also, Smaller chainrings put more tension on the chain.


----------



## mgreene888 (Oct 21, 2013)

noapathy said:


> Chains don't generally break just pedaling along. Last chain I broke was in the 90s and it was because I tried to re-use a chain pin instead of a connector pin. Of course I also use a chain checker and lube and keep the bike well maintained/adjusted, so there's that.


Thanks Captain O :thumbsup:

Just kidding - I did say I had cleaned and lubed - which is why I am mystified.


----------



## mgreene888 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks Maday - at least I'm not the only one. 

I'll burn this last new SRAM chain and then look at Shimano - I never considered that actually. I had the impression that KMC was better.

Mike


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

mgreene888 said:


> Thanks Captain O :thumbsup:
> 
> Just kidding - I did say I had cleaned and lubed - which is why I am mystified.


Shifting under load seems the "obvious" culprit. Just because the chain didn't break _during _the shift doesn't mean it wasn't weakened.

That, or the other things I already mentioned. 

Chain wear? Do you use a chain checker to see when it may be worn and time to replace?
Poor/incorrect assembly (less likely these days with links instead of pins, but still possible).

I've used SRAM, Shimano and KMC chains depending on what's on sale when they need replaced.

If your chains are wearing out too fast, the cassette/chainrings may need replaced. Kind of likely if you like shifting under load.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

There was a racer (who was a series racer mind you) that had THE WORST shifting habits out of anyone I had ever ridden with. I honestly don't know how he made it through the race w/o breaking something, cuz he was a big fella. 

Back on topic, lots of factors come into play. Poor shifting could have weakened the chain, or worn chainrings/cogs, bent DH, poor RD adjustment? Hard to tell.


----------



## AngryElf (Feb 12, 2014)

I've broken two shimano chains, one while climbing the steep section of pavement to the top at China Camp and the other climbing a steep levee near my house. I haven't broken the steel KMC I'm riding now. I like master links better than the snap pin method of joining a chain as well.


----------



## mgreene888 (Oct 21, 2013)

noapathy said:


> Shifting under load seems the "obvious" culprit. Just because the chain didn't break _during _the shift doesn't mean it wasn't weakened.
> 
> That, or the other things I already mentioned.
> 
> ...


OK - interesting point re chain stress from shifting under load. I mentioned the first instance where I broke going uphill because it was an obvious instance of shifting under load where you night expect problems. I encountered a berm on an already steep uphill section where I knew I wasnt make it in the gear I was in and it was too steep to soft pedal while shifting - it didnt occur to me to just stop.

Recently however, I have mostly been doing my neighborhood loop that includes about 50% hills - some of them steep. Shifting on these hills is unavoidable I_ ALMOST _always soft pedal after shifting but hadnt considered that these shifts might be ruining the chains prematurely.

I do have a chain checker but havent checked the chains in question because of the relatively low mileage. As far as assembly - the chain that broke last weekend was a repair - it broke in a difference place. Cassette, etc., are good.

That said, I do notice some fairly "slam-bang" shifts from the SRAM components and dont try to baby it - I didnt think it was necessary.

Mike


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

Sounds like repeated stress from bad shifting habits is the culprit here.


----------



## mgreene888 (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm not bad, I promise - I'm good - for realz.

Please explain better shifting habits (serious). I cant imagine that most other riders arent banging shifts (sometimes) and shifting going uphill all the time - them Tour du Francy guys are doing it... I seen 'um!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

mgreene888 said:


> Please explain better shifting habits (serious).


Everybody does bad shifts at some time. Just try not to. The biggest thing, don't shift under load. Plan your shifts before the climb. If you need to shift during a climb, hammer out a few heavy revs to get the speed up, lighten up pedal force and shift under low load, after the shift is complete, hammer away. If you're already standing and going super low RPM, it's too late to shift. Suck it up, climb the hill, and don't do that again. Or get off and walk.

All my chain breaks were on relatively new chains under heavy load. Sometimes, chains just have bad assembly. If they break, remove the busted link and add a quick-link. The more you stand & mash, the quicker you'll stretch a chain or bust a chain. Sit and spin, less likely to bust a chain. Ultimately, everybody breaks chains. Single speed clydes just do it more often.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

mgreene888 said:


> I'm not bad, I promise - I'm good - for realz.
> 
> Please explain better shifting habits (serious). I cant imagine that most other riders arent banging shifts (sometimes) and shifting going uphill all the time - them Tour du Francy guys are doing it... I seen 'um!


Watts pretty much nailed it. Hammerin' during the shift is the worst. Planning shifts ahead is best for not only your gear, but helps you keep momentum.

Some good tips in this video.


----------



## mgreene888 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ok, per Mr Aussie - what I dont do (bad) = lift off the pedal pressure for every shift. What I dont do (good) - is shift on hills under full pedal pressure; front shifts on hills.

I just strikes me as strange that such minor bad habits would grenade chains at the rate I am - I am probably much more careful than I sound - except for shifting w/o lifting on the flats.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

Honestly, as Clydes those forces just tend to be a bit higher than on smaller folks and so the repeated stress can add up quicker.

And you're absolutely correct that a large portion of people are "banging" through shifts. It doesn't make you a bad rider or even mean you have a bad technique really. It's just one of the nuances of smooth/efficient riding that can be improved and will result a little less stress the drivetrain and will make you faster/smoother over time. 

It's bad like biting your finger nails are scratching your ass in public... lol. Not really a huge issue but you may run into some unwanted consequences (sore cuticles or smelly fingers!).


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've never associated busted chains with scratching my butt, but I'll never be able to forget it either. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Broke one chain years ago. I believe it was a bad shift but I can't remember. It was on a short but very steep climb and as I got almost to the top....POW! I've torn off derailleurs and exploded a chainring since then but that was the only chain I've broken.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Try to keep your chain line as straight as possible. That's one a lot of people (who aren't running 1x) don't always think about.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

KMC makes Shimano chains.

Most multi-speed chains that I know are all rated for 200 kgf last time I checked, except for the SRAM 991 Cross-Step (it's rated a little higher, but it's a 9 speed chain, developed when 9 speed was top o' the heap).

I know it's hard to hear what amounts to "you've been doing it wrong" when you've been trying to do it right. That said, I agree that IMHO it's not likely that your masssive charging rhino haunches  are the root cause. 

Prediction: You're going to get stronger as a cyclist, yet if you improve your shifting technique, you will break fewer chains in the future.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

OP, 8,9,10 or 11 speed chains? I have broken a few shimano, never a sram. Chainrings in good shape? Washing chains with degreaser/water? Stop doing that. Some of the new chains are directional. Changing chains with cassettes?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I used to break chains. I've developed lots of smoothness over the years and now, I break a lot less stuff.


----------



## mgreene888 (Oct 21, 2013)

leeboh said:


> OP, 8,9,10 or 11 speed chains? I have broken a few shimano, never a sram. Chainrings in good shape? Washing chains with degreaser/water? Stop doing that. Some of the new chains are directional. Changing chains with cassettes?


Hey - 10 and 11 speed chains. The first break I mentioned above was after using one of those chain pig things with degreaser. On the chain lube threads I was widely harangued for suggesting that deep degreasing was not necessarily good. I no longer do any deep degreasing but when I last washed the most recent chain that broke, I did use a spray-on degreaser and water/dish soap.

I had considered, after starting this thread, that chains might be directional - but I am the type that usually gives at least a cursory look at the "destructions" and I've never noticed it written.

As I said above my bikes are pretty low mileage - the cassettes are still newish.

MIKE


----------



## mgreene888 (Oct 21, 2013)

jeffj said:


> I know it's hard to hear what amounts to "you've been doing it wrong" when you've been trying to do it right. That said, I agree that IMHO it's not likely that your masssive charging rhino haunches  are the root cause.


Well after some reassessment and careful observation of my "shifting technique", I have to admit that it leaves something to be desired. I make a lot more slam bang shifts under power than I thought I did.

I guess these new 10 and 11 speed chains are not as strong as the 5 speed chains of yesteryear - when as a college football lineman (with actual massive haunches) I only remember breaking one chain because i didnt feel like shifting going up a modest hill. I remember the chain exploding and hitting a neighbor's hub cap with such a bang that they came outside to look.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

NYrr496 said:


> I used to break chains. I've developed lots of smoothness over the years and now, I break a lot less stuff.


+1 used to break chains every 300-450 miles or so. Mashing the pedals was one reason, poor shifting, another. i got rid of the front derailleur and my chain life went up dramatically, in fact, i haven't broken a chain since switching, 1-1/2 years and about 5000 miles ago. That said, i've started changing my MTB chains out every 600 miles or so, clean & lube them after about 60 miles (every other ride) & very closely monitor the wear. The benefit of changing chains early is that my cassettes last quite a bit longer and a $30 chain is a whole lot cheaper than a $120 cassette...


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

mgreene888 said:


> Hey - 10 and 11 speed chains. The first break I mentioned above was after using one of those chain pig things with degreaser. On the chain lube threads I was widely harangued for suggesting that deep degreasing was not necessarily good. I no longer do any deep degreasing but when I last washed the most recent chain that broke, I did use a spray-on degreaser and water/dish soap.
> 
> I had considered, after starting this thread, that chains might be directional - but I am the type that usually gives at least a cursory look at the "destructions" and I've never noticed it written.
> 
> ...


 Just wipe down the chain, maybe with mineral spirits on a rag, start there. Check with your lbs or chain maker for direction(s)


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

I had a link explode on me today with a KMC 11 speed chain. I only have 10 cruising around the neighborhood rides and 4 actual mountain bike rides on it. I was trying to beast mode a really steep climb standing up.
Maybe I had a damaged link?


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Wipperman or Shimano, no more chain breaks for me.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I haven't ever broken chains in mountain riding, too speak of. But that is 8, 9 and 10-speed. For reference, I am definitely a clyde.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

I had much difficulty with chain breakage and tensioner slippage when I converted my bike to a SS set up. I bought a Bell 3 speed chain from Walmart of all places and didn't have anymore breakage but still had slippage. I decided to convert my bike back to a 1x10 set up and I'm using a SRAM chain with no issues. I'd still like to build a dedicated SS bike, but it would have to have sliding drop outs, not a tensioner. I'm 220 btw.


----------

